# Top 3 nệm everon chất lượng, giá rẻ tại thegioinem.com



## Chin Chin (12/4/19)

Mời quý khách hàng điểm qua TOP 3 Nệm Everon Chất Lượng, Giá Rẻ Tại Thegioinem.com, đây là các dòng nệm được săn đón và mua nhiều nhất hiện nay nhờ đặc tính đàn hồi, độ phẳng bền bỉ, không bị biến dạng của nệm và đặc biệt có mức giá thành vô cùng phù hợp với mọi người. Cùng với đó là các chương trình khuyến mãi dành riêng cho nệm Everon đang được áp dụng tại Thegioinem.com.

*1. Nệm bông ép Everon Ceramic*
Đây là chiếc nệm bông ép Everon gấp 3 làm từ các sợi Ceramic bền chặt, tạo nên độ phẳng cao cho nệm. Đặc tính này giúp hỗ trợ lưu thông máu và xương cột sống, hạn chế đau lưng và nhức mỏi. Nệm chất lượng, vô trùng, thông khí tối ưu, đặc biệt có thể giặt và vệ sinh nệm dễ dàng. Bảo hành trong 5 năm.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
*- *Giảm giá 20% từ 2,230,000 đ chỉ còn 1,784,000 đ với size 100cmx195cmx5cm
*- *Tặng 2 gối nằm TATANA cao cấp
*- *Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ "Vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà".




_Nệm bông ép Everon ƯU ĐÃI 20% - Thegioinem.com_​
*2. Nệm bông ép Everon Padding*
Cấu thành từ những tấm bông Polyester cao cấp, qua quy trình chọn lọc và kiểm duyệt nghiêm ngặt, Nệm bông ép Everon Padding hoàn toàn vô trùng, có độ đàn hồi cao, không bị xẹp, lún theo thời gian. Chất lượng nệm được đánh giá cao trong việc hỗ trợ tuần hoàn máu tốt, không gây cong vẹo cột sống. Trên nền vải Jacqua đẹp mắt, vỏ nệm tăng cường sự mịn màng và thoáng mát cho bạn giấc ngủ êm ái, thư giãn tuyệt vời. Thời gian bảo hành trong 5 năm.

Chương trình khuyến mãi:
Giảm giá 20% từ 2,060,000 đ còn 1,648,000 đ với kích thước 100cmx195cmx5cm
Tặng 2 gối nằm TATANA cao cấp
Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ "Vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà".




_Nệm bông ép Everon Padding - Thegioinem.com_​
*3. Nệm Cao Su Everon Latex Spinecare*
Đây là dòng nệm cao su mới của Everon với sự kết hợp đặc biệt giữa cao su thiên nhiên và cao su tổng hợp, tất cả đều được nhập khẩu từ Bỉ, chất lượng vượt trội và an toàn cho sức khỏe gia đình. Nệm có cấu trúc nguyên khối, đàn hồi tuyệt đối và vẫn có độ êm ái phù hợp mang đến sự thoải mái tốt nhất cho bạn. Ngoài ra, nệm còn được thiết kế các lỗ bọt khí giúp lưu thông khí, hơi ẩm nhanh chóng, kháng khuẩn và bụi bẩn tốt. Nệm được bảo hành trong 7 năm.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
1. Giảm giá 20% từ giá niêm yết là 13,990,000 đ chỉ còn 11,192,000 đ ( size 160cmx200cmx15cm )
2. Tặng 2 gối nằm cao cấp TATANA
3. Tặng gối ôm gòn cao cấp TATANA
4. Tặng bộ Drap cao cấp TATANA
5. Tặng phiếu ưu đãi 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, sofa tận nhà.




_Nệm cao su Everon nhập khẩu từ Bỉ, chất lượng vượt trội - Thegioinem.com_​
Để có thêm nhiều lựa chọn hơn cho gia đình, quý khách có thể tham khảo thêm các dòng nệm cao su, nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép từ các thương hiệu uy tín khác được cung cấp tại Thegioinem.com như Kim Cương, Vạn Thành, TATANA, Dunlopillo, Đồng Phú, Edena, ACB,.... 

_C_húc quý khách hàng tìm được nệm chất lượng, giá rẻ, phù hợp cho gia đình và có những giấc ngủ êm ái nhất!


----------

